# Looking for english speaking christians in cairo



## dawaheducation

English speaking christians needed for tv show (nasr city, hiyalthamin (nasr city, hiyalthamin, cairo egypt)

we are looking for one or more english speaking christians, who would sit down to dialogue about 'the purpose of life' or a similar subject for a new upcoming show inshallah. You will be needed for around 3 hours. Please contact us as soon as possible.


----------

